# Show your collection



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

In the short time I've been here I've noticed how many here love their slingshots. It seems that many have more than just a few in their catapult quiver.

Maybe I can get some of you hoarders to show off what you have and maybe include a picture of them where you properly display them in your house. I'm sure not everyone keeps them in a box in the basement.

It would be cool just to see you favorite one and any stories about them would be fun too!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

As I'm assembling my pile, this thread is quickly becoming an eye-opener. I thought I had like 4.... clearly this is not the case. I'll get them all photographed so you can see them.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Here is what I have in the house  The ones I am actively shooting are in my go box in the shop 









My bedroom desk  My favorite one is in the back with the green bracelet on it made by SS Slinger


----------



## HMIB (Jul 30, 2014)

What a relief! I was feeling guilty about having four, primarily shooting my HTS, awaiting an ordered small HTS and I also want a Scout. My desires are not out of control! :rofl:

Felix


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

The three princes: Yo! YT, Bill Hays pocket Hathcock, and G10/steel SPS:










An assortment of good shooters, includes a couple on the left from Chris from Yo! including his poly mini, couple of scouts at the bottom, G10 pocket hathcock and a poly seal sniper on the right.










Getting toward the back of the drawer we have the dankung and original HTS that I used to shoot -- my first two slingshots -- a couple of cores waiting to be born, and a couple of figure 8s I made.










Here we have my pile of birch prototypes. Still haven't quite found that darn grail...










These were my pocket-sized and mini-sized spectraply hathcocks. The bigger one broke and I wafered the smaller one and made it into a robo-hathcock with aluminum core and pins.










Robo-hathcock


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

My simple small collection Nothing to crazy enjoy


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's some of mine












































































































. This is about a 1/3 of my collection


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Beautiful. Tough question - If you could only have one, which would it be? Or, which would be in your favorite five?*


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

That's easy I would chose 5 of my SPS's


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

HMIB said:


> What a relief! I was feeling guilty about having four, primarily shooting my HTS, awaiting an ordered small HTS and I also want a Scout. My desires are not out of control! :rofl:
> 
> Felix


Your desires are not out of control, but your addiction is deepening.

Welcome to the club. 15 on hand and 2 on the way :wave:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Cjw said:


> Here's some of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and I thought that I was nuts... :screwy: :screwy: :screwy: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I would take my scorpions and all the ones in my future haha


----------



## HMIB (Jul 30, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> HMIB said:
> 
> 
> > What a relief! I was feeling guilty about having four, primarily shooting my HTS, awaiting an ordered small HTS and I also want a Scout. My desires are not out of control! :rofl:
> ...


Dang, you are right; the actual number is 6, I forgot two!

Felix


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I was getting to the point I was thinking I was mentally ill ,,, well I'm not ... YOU all ARE ...LOL, LOL !

wll


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Here is my collection thus far! http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/album/1318-my-humble-slingshot-collection/

Tom


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

HMIB said:


> Dang, you are right; the actual number is 6, I forgot two!
> 
> Your desires are not out of control, but your addiction is deepening.
> 
> ...


Tell you what - I was very recently pretty seriously considering buying an Excalibur scroll saw, which would've cost me about $900.

After mulling it over, I came to the conclusion that I really wouldn't get my money's worth from it. Now, compared to the saw, slingshots are inexpensive, and well, hey, I just couldn't let that $900 just hang there - I mean, you wouldn't see an armored truck following my hearse, right? Well, y'see that justifies slingshot expenditure, doesn't it???????????

:screwy:

Regards,

Mike


----------



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm so speechless.........


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

*small hobby turn into big disaster , more than 10 catties r not shown in the photo, the worst thing is more catty coming !*

*







*


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

These are my favorite kinds of threads. Right now I've got a couple of boxes full, 20-30 maybe. I need to get a good group photo and I'd really like to work up a wall display rack like DRiley's (http://slingshotforum.com/topic/37102-my-slingshot-display/?hl=driley#entry458895) to showcase 'em all.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I think this is all of them. The arm brace was removed from the TruMark FS-1 but I still have it around here somewhere.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

In about 2 weeks ill start making my collection video I just have to find all of them and find a place to display them and then ill put it up for you guys to see I might even shoot the ones with bands on them we'll see. But great thread though I can't wait to participate!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Are you guys freaking kidding me!!!!! 
I have never seen such a beautiful collection of pictures in my life ha ha ha,
but seriously fellas I have noticed in a lot of the pictures that you have more than one of the same slingshot. Is there a reason for this? am I missing something?

I have had a look at my little collection and I am sort of disappointed that I only have a few compared to the rest of you lucky gentlemen. The great thing is that I still have so much more that I would like to add to my wishlist. I have seen some beautiful designs and I will be adding as soon as I possibly can. 
Here's my little collection so far.
Clint.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

WIN 20140822 144354




__
crypter27


__
Aug 23, 2014







Here's my collection guys!




  








WIN 20140324 144028




__
crypter27


__
Mar 24, 2014











  








Wishbone Slingshot 001




__
crypter27


__
Dec 23, 2013











  








Wishbone Slingshot 001




__
crypter27


__
Dec 23, 2013


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

[sharedmedia=videos:videos:126]

One more addition to my collection!


----------



## Calvin M. (Nov 16, 2014)

Just started a few months ago and got a ton of tools for my birthday recently. Currently working on better.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

You just gave me idea's ,thanks!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

It looks like BarkyBow has a nice collection of pouches and well as SlingShots! :bowdown:


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Cheers DSIL 
I still need to make a few more but in general all my little projects or purchases have all got their own protective sheath or pouch. 
It's my thing!!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Barky Bow said:


> I have never seen such a beautiful collection of pictures in my life ha ha ha,
> but seriously fellas I have noticed in a lot of the pictures that you have more than one of the same slingshot. Is there a reason for this? am I missing something?
> 
> Clint.


There are lots of reasons to own more than one frame of the same design:

If I like a design then I want more than one of them.

They don't take up much space.

I can band them up differently for different applications.

It's convenient to just pick up another frame when a band breaks while in the middle of a fun afternoon of plinking.

Sometimes I need an extra frame to trade or give away.

Frames cost very little when you make your own so it's not a cost issue to own several that are similar.

Making frames can be an enjoyable pastime. It's part of the hobby.

You can have the same design made from different materials (i.e. poly, bamboo, oak, baltic birch, hickory).

No two wood frames look identical. There are always little unique differences.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Northerner I never thought of it like that thank you. I am now that little bit more educated in the wonderful world that surrounds the slingshot. 
Cheers for the lesson brother I very much appreciate it. 
Clint.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

TSM said:


> These are my favorite kinds of threads. Right now I've got a couple of boxes full, 20-30 maybe. I need to get a good group photo and I'd really like to work up a wall display rack like DRiley's (http://slingshotforum.com/topic/37102-my-slingshot-display/?hl=driley#entry458895) to showcase 'em all.


I know I'm missing a few, but here's what I got. Some are homemade but most are from trade. My all black modified Scout is the only one purchased but I think it's still packed away in my camp gear.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Can-Opener said:


> Here is what I have in the house  The ones I am actively shooting are in my go box in the shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First picture, middle, laminate pickle bone ................. soooooo absolutely beautiful.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Barky Bow said:


> Are you guys freaking kidding me!!!!!
> I have never seen such a beautiful collection of pictures in my life ha ha ha,
> but seriously fellas I have noticed in a lot of the pictures that you have more than one of the same slingshot. Is there a reason for this? am I missing something?
> 
> ...


are those pouches that your shooters are laying on,if so what are they made of


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey Bigron yes they are pouches/holsters. I make them out of 1mm or 2mm soft leather. All my babies have one ha ha ha. It's my sort of signature so to speak!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Barky Bow said:


> Hey Bigron yes they are pouches/holsters. I make them out of 1mm or 2mm soft leather. All my babies have one ha ha ha. It's my sort of signature so to speak!


that is very cool it definitely helps save the finish on them i'm sure,all the best to you and yours


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I thought I had about 10 slingshots on hand. It's shocking when you get them all in one place.

I think the pano-shot might have distorted some of the shooters so I posted the redundant pics.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

YSYEO!!! 10 slingshots.... is that what your wife thinks you have? I don't feel so bad about my "4" then!! :iono:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

devils son in law said:


> In the short time I've been here I've noticed how many here love their slingshots. It seems that many have more than just a few in their catapult quiver.
> 
> Maybe I can get some of you hoarders to show off what you have and maybe include a picture of them where you properly display them in your house. I'm sure not everyone keeps them in a box in the basement.
> 
> It would be cool just to see you favorite one and any stories about them would be fun too!


Umm, I just looked - I don't seem to have a basement. Woe is me. Woe is me. :violin: :violin:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Byudzai said:


> As I'm assembling my pile, this thread is quickly becoming an eye-opener. I thought I had like 4.... clearly this is not the case. I'll get them all photographed so you can see them.


"I thought I had like 4". Please check you calcualator for a leaky battery - a frontal labotomy may be in order.

:neener: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Here is what I have in the house  The ones I am actively shooting are in my go box in the shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have no go box. Have no shop. Does that mean I'm going straight to slingshot hell?? :angrymod:

Gee, hope not.

:screwy: :screwy:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

HMIB said:


> What a relief! I was feeling guilty about having four, primarily shooting my HTS, awaiting an ordered small HTS and I also want a Scout. My desires are not out of control! :rofl:
> 
> Felix


Your desires are not out of control? Delusional!

...just like the rest of us : ) : )


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> IMG_20141116_133028.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you see that you're squeezing the poor darlings way too tightly? You've bent all the handles!

:screwy: :screwy:

Regards,

Mike :wave:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I have never seen such a beautiful collection of pictures in my life ha ha ha,
> but seriously fellas I have noticed in a lot of the pictures that you have more than one of the same slingshot. Is there a reason for this? am I missing something?
> 
> Clint.
> ...


See what happens when you guys try to frame a fellow member? He rightly shoots back with very valid (IMHO) reasons why he enjoys having duplicates/triplicates/ quadruplicates/quintuplicates/etc. of his frames. He's HAPPY - he doesn't need drugs, Bambi from the bar down the road, a million bucks or even a sunny day. He's got his glassless frames and he's happy. That's a good thing.

:screwy: :screwy:

Mike :wave:


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

I didn't realise that asking a question that I genuinely wanted an answer for was considered to be
"a frame up "


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh I get it now 
a FRAME up!!! 
Ha ha 
Sorry not exactly as smart as I used to be.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

me neither :screwy:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Barky Bow said:


> Oh I get it now
> a FRAME up!!!
> Ha ha
> Sorry not exactly as smart as I used to be.


I KNEW you'd catch on : ). Eventually.

Trust me, I emphasize - my mind isn't what it used to be. What it used to be is the type of stuff that folks traditionally toast over a campfire. Oh, the good old days...

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Around Half the collection, plus I had one in my pocket. At least it's not a collection of [email protected] pipes


----------



## Calvin M. (Nov 16, 2014)

crypter27 said:


> You just gave me idea's ,thanks!


Sweet new video! It would be cool if you could give me credit in the video because i spent a lot of time making the slingshots and you got the idea from me. However, I suggest putting caps on the end of the pipes to protect the bands and lowering the fork. Using cement to hold the slingshot together instead of friction. Altogether Cool video!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm sorry I didn't remember you're name its nothing personal I have difficulty remembering names I mean in 2 weeks I can forget where I put a can of corn beef hash,and its a prototype so its a little rough around the edges but the next one I'll put some caps on them and my next one will be a star-ship and to make it up to you I'll make another video giving you credit.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

I used PVC glue!


----------



## Calvin M. (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks very much! sorry if i sounded rude, my bad  Very much looking forward to the star-ship design, i was going to do one myself but tried making naturals instead and love those the best, good luck to you!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Just saw this thread.. Here is my collection.. Its not a lot like some of you all, but they are all great slingshots.. The picture is missing two scouts..


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's a nice looking bunch of slingers, noob!!!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

you definitely have some sweet shooters nothing to be ashamed of at all :bowdown:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## RT- (Jan 9, 2014)

Imperial said:


>


The endless possibilities...


----------

